# FS:Spoted Orange Severum



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a very healthy Orange spotted severum aprox 4" purchased from April when he/she  was small asking $25.00

Also have 3 more Blue spotted Severums around same size $10.00 ea

Would like to see them all go together.

OBO


----------



## newbie fishie (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm interested in your fish, just wondering what they would be good with in a 66 gal tank? May have angels and blue gouramis in the tank. Thanks, Scott


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you post pictures of the blue spotted severums? I might be interested in all 4


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks for your interests*

I have recieved a few emails on these guys and more pictures are needed.
These guys are in my Moms tank they are very camera shy
Im going there today and will try for more pics.
As you can tell im not good at taking pictures but will try.

Reason for the sale is we would like to set up a community tank.

Hi Scott 
Angels and Blue Gouramis 
I don't know if these guys would be good in your setup so I wouldn't be comfortable saying yes,maybe post to the forum see what the other members have to say.


----------



## crazeycat (Apr 22, 2010)

*blue spotted severum*

Interested in the blue spotted severum, do you have any pictures.
crazeycat


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*More pictures*

Ok so here are the other guys,they where a little stressed from me they tend to go a little darker when stressed

Sorry it's the best I could do with the picture taking.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

They look like red headers Severums. Great deal. I wish I was closer to Ab.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Roaming Ravyn said:


> They look like red headers Severums. Great deal. I wish I was closer to Ab.


Yes, they are locally bred red shoulder/Rotkeil severums.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Bump*

Thank You Peter
for putting a name to them .

Back up for sale


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Back Up For Sale*

Still looking for homes


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Sold*

Gone to a new home.
Thanks to all who email me.
Regards Andy


----------

